# Where is it legal to discharge a firearm?



## Davans (May 10, 2009)

Where is it legal to discharge a firearm?

Or maybe it would be better to ask, Where is it illegal to discharge a firearm?

Thanks


----------



## olchevy (May 10, 2009)

Usually inside city limits its illegal, in most neigborhood you cant shoot in your backyard even if no house is behind you,
And lastly and this I know for sure, In a Court House...lol


----------



## stillman (May 10, 2009)

Go here and search "firearm." The first result should be "fire prevention code" and has the info you need.

http://www.municode.com/Resources/gateway.asp?pid=10910&sid=10


If you scroll up a little bit on the page where the firearm law is, you will find that just about any knife you might want to carry is illegal to carry to any place you might want to go.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (May 11, 2009)

*Shooting*

Within any City limits you can not discharge firearms. You have to be in or under County jurisdiction, not sure about unincorporated areas.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 11, 2009)

Some subdivisions prohibit discharging firearms in their covenants.  It's not a crime, but you could be fined.

Some very few counties have regulations on the discharge of firearms, most do not.

Most  cities have some restriction.

WMA's have restrictions.


----------



## stillman (May 12, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Some very few counties have regulations on the discharge of firearms, most do not.



The original poster's location is listed as Henry County. We do have restrictions here. It is illegal to discharge a firearm withing 200 yards of another house or within 50 yards of a public road.


----------



## Davans (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## hoochfisher (May 15, 2009)

best rule of thumb, if you think it might be illegal to shoot somewhere, it probobly is!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 16, 2009)

a guy i know got fined $1500 for discharging a firearm in city limits. they bout took him to jail. did i mention it was a pellet gun?? i guess those are considered big boy guns now


----------

